# Vizio E420VL



## Jackzor (Sep 30, 2012)

I have a Vizio 42 inch tv and I'm trying to figure out the part that I need. The tv was plugged up to a surge protector. Went to bed and woke up the Vizio logo lights up orange when plugged in and turns white when I hit the power button. But nothing else. My computer doesn't recognize when I plug hdmi up to it. I'm thinking mainboard. Any help. The entire case is apart now. Ready to take off the part that needs to be replaced.


----------



## bwm561 (Dec 12, 2005)

My vizio has the same problem and i think its a fuse that is blown on the main board.










Here is a picture of the part that is blown. I think its a fuse but not 100% on that.


----------

